# [RISOLTO]please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

di recente ho aggiornato il sistema del mio notebook e durante il boot compaiono un sacco di questi warning:

```
 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.
```

Ho visto che c'è qualcosa nel forum ma non ho capito bene se e come si risolve.

Qualcuno ha un'idea su quale sia il problema?

----------

## djinnZ

hai effettuato correttamente il passaggio ad openrc? non è che ti sei perso qualche update agli initscript?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma sono passato "un decennio fa" ad openrc! E non ho mai avuto questi problemi fino ad ora!

Mi da queste scritte da dopo la scritta: "INIT: Entering runlevel: 3"

----------

## devilheart

Disattiva il boot parallelo (se lo usi) e vedi che servizio ti dà quell'output

----------

## fbcyborg

Il boot parallelo non lo uso.

Ed ecco quello che vedo:

```
INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting acpid ...

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 * Starting ConsoleKit daemon

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 * Setting up kdm ...

 * Starting ...

 * Sterting (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting sshd ...

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting apache2 ...

 * Running cpufreq-set --governor conservative ...

 * Starting cupsd ...

 * Starting privoxy ...

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * samba -> start: smbd ...

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting S.M.A.R.T. monitoring daemon ...

 * Doing udev cleanups

 * Starting vixie-cron ...

 * Use of the opts variable is deprecated and will be

 * removed in the future.

 * Please use extra_commands or extra_started_commands.

 * Starting wicd daemon ...

 * Starting local
```

----------

## ago

è molto semplice, un init script scritto decentemente include una variabile che specifica delle opzioni che gli utenti possono inserire comodamente senza scervellarsi sulla sintassi dello script stesso.

Questa variabile si trova generalmente in /etc/conf.d/nomescript.

Quel warning ti dice che l'uso di tale variabile sarà deprecata in futuro, quindi non ti resta che attendere che aggiornino gli init script. 

Se non ricordo male quel warning lo da openrc 0.9.x

----------

## fbcyborg

Porca miseria! Avevo lasciato inavvertitamente la seguente riga in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
sys-apps/openrc
```

Adesso faccio il downgrade e poi vi faccio sapere.

Grazie!

EDIT: a posto! Risolto con il downgrade. 

Grazie ancora!

----------

